

Please review my app: personalised sudoku puzzles - jonp

http://birthdaysudoku.com lets you make free personalized sudoku puzzles, customized with your date of birth.<p>So far it's been used by just over 100 visitors to make nearly 200 puzzles.<p>I'd be keen to learn what you think of it and how it could be improved.<p>Thanks.
======
duiker101
Nice, and well executed, fast and easy, i like the image being generated by
the url. Maybe you can find a partenership with some online sudoku website
like <http://www.websudoku.com>

good luck.

------
pkamb
I didn't really get the whole "birthday" concept until I studied the pic for a
time. They just looked like random numbers to me... because that's not my
birthday.

Maybe include little explicit "month -->" "day -->" "year -->" labels floating
over the example sudoku picture? Just to really hammer in your concept.

------
jonp
Clickable link: <http://birthdaysudoku.com>

------
slig
Nice, I'll promoted it on my facebook Sudoku fan page next monday.

~~~
jonp
Thanks, I appreciate your help.

------
karstenw
nice idea, works good

